# What is Your Favorite Cigar Size?



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

I'm wondering what is your favorite cigar size? Initially I mostly smoked Corona size, but now am smoking more Rothschild and Robusto sizes. When I read the reviews on Top25Cigar it seems that the large cigar sizes, say Churchill and above, get the best ratings. So what size do you prefer to smoke?

I realize my choices have not encompassed every vitolo, but I think this is representative enough for discussion purposes. Thanks!


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I'd have to say the Corona.


----------



## rsamos (Jun 29, 2008)

I voted Lonsdale, but it was a tossup between that and a corona.

Funny thing is, most my sticks are either Toros or Robustos - must like them too.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am pretty split between robustos and lonsdales, so I am deciding which one to cast the vote for.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

My favorite is the PC. The quality of today's PCs are so much better than they were in the past, and I don't have time for much longer ones...not that I would turn one down! :tu


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Smoked nothing but Robustos for a long time, I like the ring gauge, most yield a 45 min to 1 hr smoke and the flavor has a chance to become self evident in this size without the smoke becoming too hot. 
I have switched to Toros in the last year or so because I'm cheap and like the extra length


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Robusto or Mini Belicoso for me, I love a torpedo but in a 5 X 50 or 52 format.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

No lancero? 

Corona and lancero for me. :ss


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> No lancero?
> 
> Corona and lancero for me. :ss


Yeah, some people in the industry are saying the lancero is quickly growing in popularity.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

where did you get your sizes from? a 43rg corona? I think the PC is my favorite size but you do not list it.


scottie


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

belicoso :tu

stearns


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

volfan said:


> where did you get your sizes from? a 43rg corona? I think the PC is my favorite size but you do not list it.


Scottie, I certainly claim no expertise, so I may well be off. I got the sizes from this grid that I found on a UK based cigar seller's website:


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

Toro... makes me feel like a big man.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Robusto or Corona :tu


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

Not trying to come off in a bad way (although I am quite good as that) but the NC market has bastardized most cigar size terms. Here is a definitive list of sizes and names and may help you or others. It may not but I thought I would give you a bit more info. Long before there was a big NC market there were standards and these were followed. Now almost every manufacturer has a cigar that does not fit into a "standard" so they call it whatever they want and it may be in direct conflict with a standard size. If I am way off, someone please step in and correct me.

http://www.cigars-review.org/sizes.htm

scottie


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I can also say I really like lonsdales, too. :ss


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

For my normal smokes I go with robusto-ish. I am not that picky but I do like 48 and above on rg and 5-5 1/2 in length.

For premium sticks that I know I will want to spend more time with I go with Toro-ish.

The -ishes are because there are so many sizes out there I seldom look at the name of the size just the rg and length.


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

Not to be argumentative, but I found the grid on the website of a UK based seller of ISOM cigars.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

*I voted for lonsdale... but I really appreciate the Lancero more and more!!! I seem to be able to pick up more flavor and complexity with Lanceros!:ss*


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Toro.
Perfect size IMO.

cheers


----------



## foureyedgeek (Jul 25, 2008)

Typically robustos or coronas.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Lately, Lanceros have been the ones really doing it for me.
Scott


----------



## TheTraveler (Aug 20, 2008)

I voted for Toro for a couple of reasons. In my experience that is the largest ring guage that burns well without many touchups - if any. Also the longer the cigar the longer it will last and I'm not just smoking for the flavor - the whole experience is nice and I want it to last as long as possible. :2 deposited.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

1. Roubsto
2. Toro


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

When I first got back into cigar smoking I saw everyone going for Robusto's.
I started to follow but soon figured out I also liked Torpedo's.

Recently I'm getting into the Lonsdales and Lancero's. I like the smaller ring gauge and longer smoke.
More wrapper and less filler makes for a tasty smoke.

When I met Benjo Menendez, master roller for Partagas, he said 75-80% of the flavor of a cigar comes from the wrapper.

Going along with that statistic, I would think the more wrapper and less filler the better....but obviously I have to take that with a grain of salt.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

TheTraveler said:


> I voted for Toro for a couple of reasons. In my experience that is the largest ring guage that burns well without many touchups - if any. _Also the longer the cigar the longer it will last and I'm not just smoking for the flavor - the whole experience is nice and I want it to last as long as possible._ :2 deposited.


:tpd:


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I went with the Corona, but the Lancero is right up there.


----------



## icurrie (Aug 25, 2008)

I like the bigger ring guage. The toro has good length as well. The robusto is a close second.
just my :2


----------



## BlackDog (May 19, 2006)

Several mentions of the Lancero size here, but I'm unfamiliar with it. Isn't it similar to the Panatella?


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Some may call it a long panatella. Lancero 7-1/2 x 38 Some manufacturers size them 7 x 38, 40 or 42


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

skibumdc said:


> Recently I'm getting into the Lonsdales and Lancero's. I like the smaller ring gauge and longer smoke.
> More wrapper and less filler makes for a tasty smoke.


But the bigger gauge means more surface area of wrapper to come in contact with your mouth. I mean your mouth is only on one small piece of the cigar during the entire smoke so a small ring gauge means less wrapper and because the cigar is longer you must use that little bit of real estate throughout a long smoke.

Is my logic flawed here somehow? I mean I find the bigger ring gauges to be more flavorful especially in the maduros.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Robos


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

I've been diggin' the toros lately.

I usually smoke what I can get my hands on that fits into the time frame I'm looking at, though.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Lancero's and Coronas. But I would smoke Salamones all day long if I could afford them.:tu


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

Lanceros. But they are very close to pantelle size, so that size works also.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Voted for robusto, but I guess there is not one size that trips my trigger. I usually go for a torpedo or figurado on a new smoke mostly because I like the shape and feel.

The Churchill is a nice smoke to sit down and ponder over things. The tin cigars are nice in the casino because you can carry a bunch and it does not take a lot of effort to smoke them.

Have begun seeking out lanceros, they just seem to be a nice size smoke and burn really nice.

Anyway, picked the robusto because that is what I have the most of and I found it to be a good cigar to get the full quality of a smoke without spending a huge amount of time.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

My fav is a Short Perfecto followed by Corona, Robusto and Petit Corona,
although I'm known to smoke most any size!:ss


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

ca21455 said:


> Have begun seeking out lanceros, they just seem to be a nice size smoke and burn really nice.


That's nice to know, John. :ss


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Voted for Lonsdales but Coronas are a close second.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

NCRadioMan said:


> That's nice to know, John. :ss


Uh-oh!


----------



## mike607 (Apr 3, 2008)

5x50 - 5x54


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I like to stick w/ robustos and coronas.


----------



## huero71 (May 4, 2008)

I'm liking a 5 5/8 x 46 lately.....:tu


----------



## TXRebel (Jul 11, 2008)

I will smoke whatever is available, but prefer Torpedos, Toros, Robustos and Churchills, in no particular order.


----------



## jaymz (Oct 12, 2007)

I used to be pretty much stuck to robusto size, but lately i've been leaning more towards coronas.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Robusto is my favorite size


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

toros toros toros and more toros and i have a few things in robustos and tend to think of them as an afternoon or morning smoke *shrug*

shame i don't get more coronas because there are definitely nights i don't have the time for even a robusto and end up going to bed garless : (


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

I like no smaller than a 40 RG but will go up to, I don't know, 60. on the smaller RG I like a Petit Corona or Corona but I usually buy Robustos(Toros as well. Also Churchills and Double Coronas too, but its not often that I'll sit and smoke for that long).


----------



## renton20-cl (Apr 1, 2008)

I almost want to start a new thread just so I can vote for lanceros, they are just that good. I have also really been enjoying PCs lately.


----------



## pmwz (Aug 9, 2007)

My favorite cigar sizes are robusto and petit corona.


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

renton20 said:


> I almost want to start a new thread just so I can vote for lanceros, they are just that good. I have also really been enjoying PCs lately.


I have over 500 Lanceros, think they are my favorites?


----------



## foomanto (Jun 14, 2008)

for me its the_ robusto 
_


----------



## Totemic (Jun 2, 2008)

BlackDog said:


> I'm wondering what is your favorite cigar size?


The size really depends on how much time I have to relax with a cigar.

If I don't have a lot of time, a Corona maybe a Robusto at most. If I have more time, Torp/Toro and rarely a Churchill.

I think the only thing I don't really care for is the really huge ring gauges. Anything larger than 54 or so, I just don't feel comfortable holding in my mouth or in my fingers. But even there, if the cigar is really tasty, I'll tolerate the larger ring gauges.

And to be completely honest, I never really noticed a difference in taste between the different sizes. For example, I'm smoking a OWR maduro toro (6.5x52), it tastes almost identical to me as an OWR maduro torpedo (5x54). It could be my taste buds haven't evolved enough yet.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Gotta be CHURCHILL :ss


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

TripleF said:


> Gotta be CHURCHILL :ss


 Wow, you have way more time than I. I stick to petite coronas, toros, robustos and coronas mostly, sometimes swing for some lanceros or even a churchill when I have nothing to do for 3 1/2 hours. :tu


----------



## Full_Metal_Humidor (Jul 11, 2008)

i like Toros


also, when i think of Presidente, i think of 9 1/4" x 50 ring gauge.:ss


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

My favorite lately has been a torpedo shape, generally around 6-6.5 x 52-54. A toro is closest to that so it has my vote. Though I'm partial to a nice robusto as well.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I used to like larger cigars,
but now I prefer coronas.


----------



## Jbailey (Nov 9, 2006)

What ever the puros indios chief is considered. :r

Long live the Lonsdale! :tu


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

I have really been into Belicoso's and Torpedoes lately.


----------



## Alyks (Jun 2, 2007)

My favorite size is not there: Rothchild
I picked my second favorite instead: Robusto


----------

